# Can Donald Trump "stop" BMW sales in the U.S.?



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

BMW employs thousands of people in the US. Why would he want to eliminate those jobs. He can't do anything.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

BMW is the biggest EXPORTER (by value) of vehicles from the USA. All X-series cars (except the front-wheel drive X1) are made in USA and sold all over the world.


----------

